# [Sammelthread] Schauspieler gesucht!



## Charlie Harper (30. August 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich kenne mich zwar gut aus mit den bekannten Schauspielern, aber manchmal passiert es eben auch mir, dass Ich nicht weiß wer da gerade wo mitspielt.
Mit diesem Thread möchte Ich euch die Möglichkeit bieten, andere User zu fragen, wenn ihr gerade mal einen Schauspieler nicht kennt. 
So und damit der Thread auch in fahrt kommt, mache Ich den Anfag. 
In meinem Fall geht es um die Frau aus der trivago-Werbung. Weiß zufällig jemand wer die ist?  Find die irgendwie übelst geil!


----------



## derP4computer (30. August 2011)

Er ist: Patrick Petitjean - Pinnwand | Facebook


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2011)

Zunächst wäre mal ein Link zu der Werbung angebracht, da es sicher nicht nur eine Trivago-Werbung gibt... Du meinst aber nicht etwa die Werbung mit dem eines jeden Fußfetisch-Rentners (oder Charlie Sheens), der drall-blonden Proll-Nase von Pro7 Sonja Krause? http://diepresse.com/images/uploads...ger_wunderbarer_unbenannt-320100420115020.jpg Die macht ja grad Werbung für ein Reiseportal, aber ich weiß jetz grad nicht, ob es Trivago ist... 


Wenn sie es nicht ist und ganz allgemein: es ist halt so, dass so gut wie nie jemand in einer Werbungt mitspielt, der auch nur ansatzweise habwegs bekannt ist oder wird. Das sind Models, wie es sie wie Sand am Meer gibt, oder Kleinbühnen-Schauspieler, die man nur zufällig kennt, wenn man die schonmal in seiner Stadt hat rumlaufen sehen, und selbst dann ist es selten so weit her, dass man einen Namen behalten hat. Ausnahme natürlich sind Werbungen, wo ein bekannter Star oder "Promi" mitmacht WEIL die Firma mit einem bekannten Gesicht werben will. Aber ansonsten ist es an sich immer nur so, dass man die Leute in der Werbung nie wieder irgendwo sieht - nur ganz selten sieht man die Person später dann doch mal, zB Bettina Zimmerman bettina zimmermann - Google-Suche war zuerst als "normales" Werbemodel für Lycos (damals ein Internetanbieter zu Zeiten von analogen 56k-Modems) zu sehen und ist dann danach "bekannt" geworden durch zahlreiche TV-Rollen. Aber das ist echt ganz ganz ganz selten...


----------



## Charlie Harper (30. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zunächst wäre mal ein Link zu der Werbung angebracht, da es sicher nicht nur eine Trivago-Werbung gibt... Du meinst aber nicht etwa die Werbung mit dem eines jeden Fußfetisch-Rentners (oder Charlie Sheens), der drall-blonden Proll-Nase von Pro7 Sonja Krause? http://diepresse.com/images/uploads...ger_wunderbarer_unbenannt-320100420115020.jpg Die macht ja grad Werbung für ein Reiseportal, aber ich weiß jetz grad nicht, ob es Trivago ist...
> 
> 
> Wenn sie es nicht ist und ganz allgemein: es ist halt so, dass so gut wie nie jemand in einer Werbungt mitspielt, der auch nur ansatzweise habwegs bekannt ist oder wird. Das sind Models, wie es sie wie Sand am Meer gibt, oder Kleinbühnen-Schauspieler, die man nur zufällig kennt, wenn man die schonmal in seiner Stadt hat rumlaufen sehen, und selbst dann ist es selten so weit her, dass man einen Namen behalten hat. Ausnahme natürlich sind Werbungen, wo ein bekannter Star oder "Promi" mitmacht WEIL die Firma mit einem bekannten Gesicht werben will. Aber ansonsten ist es an sich immer nur so, dass man die Leute in der Werbung nie wieder irgendwo sieht - nur ganz selten sieht man die Person später dann doch mal, zB Bettina Zimmerman bettina zimmermann - Google-Suche war zuerst als "normales" Werbemodel für Lycos (damals ein Internetanbieter zu Zeiten von analogen 56k-Modems) zu sehen und ist dann danach "bekannt" geworden durch zahlreiche TV-Rollen. Aber das ist echt ganz ganz ganz selten...


 
Oh sorry, warte mal 
Ich mein die Werbung hier : trivago Werbespot - YouTube

Außerdem soll und kann hier jeder ne Frage nach nem Schauspieler stellen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2011)

Tja, da müsstest Du Dich schon an Trivago wende, welche Werbeagentur den Spor gemacht hat, und dann an diese Werbeagentur wenden unter dem Vorwand, dass Du diese Darstellerin für eine andere Werbung oder so engagieren willst. Und ob die Dir dann den Namen nennen werden: sehr fraglich...  vlt. nen Kontakt zur betreffenden Casting/Modelagentur, aber das war's dann sicher   Dass die aber irgendwie bereits bekannt ist, glaub ich jedenfalls nicht. ^^


----------



## derP4computer (30. August 2011)

......... Stunden später ........
Er ist: Christian Göran und Sie Johanna Münch.  
Quelle: colognescreenings.de
Ich wäre im leben nicht drauf gekommen. 

Erster!


----------

